# Can. Ch. Hi Crown's Wayward Girl



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a lovely charcoal my Mom had done at the show where this girl won her championship. Her call name was Sarina. She and I shared a birthday, and her nickname was Wiggle Bum. This is circa 1968. I believe her Daddy was Bibelot's Tall Dark and Handsome (Tramp) who won reserve BIS at Crufts in England shortly after coming out of a six month quarantine and became England's Dog of the Year.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful artwork!! I wish I had some nice poodle art for my walls, and it would be especially cool if it were of a dog I actually knew and/or owned!!! Very nice!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Beautiful artwork!! I wish I had some nice poodle art for my walls, and it would be especially cool if it were of a dog I actually knew and/or owned!!! Very nice!


Thank you Plumcrazy!! You could blow up one of those adorable Christmas photos of Lucybug, and matte it and frame it. That would be adorable!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you Plumcrazy!! You could blow up one of those adorable Christmas photos of Lucybug, and matte it and frame it. That would be adorable!!


Yeah... except for the extremely creeeeepy santa-woman!!! :fish: HAAAA! You really have put a germ of a thought into my brain, however... We have a local artist who works in a little shop kitty-corner from where I work downtown, and I may see if I can get him to do a portrait of Lucybug for Vid! That way, it will be a gift for him, but *I* get to enjoy it too!!! Not a bad idea, eh???


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Yeah... except for the extremely creeeeepy santa-woman!!! :fish: HAAAA! You really have put a germ of a thought into my brain, however... We have a local artist who works in a little shop kitty-corner from where I work downtown, and I may see if I can get him to do a portrait of Lucybug for Vid! That way, it will be a gift for him, but *I* get to enjoy it too!!! Not a bad idea, eh???


EH???? You are starting to talk Canadian!!! A pastel would be pretty and show off her colour, and Father's Day isn't too far off. It is a great idea!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> EH???? You are starting to talk Canadian!!!


I can put that on my resume!! I speak TWO languages... American and Canadian!! ound: Father's day is a great idea, but I don't know how long it takes to do a commissioned piece... I'm going to call today!! I may need some help deciding on a good photo to give to him... My sister had a portrait done of her three cats and she gave him a variety of pictures from which he chose a few different ones to use... I'm getting excited!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Your mother is very talented! That is a lovely drawing and frameble drawing.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Your mother is very talented! That is a lovely drawing and frameble drawing.
> _


Oh no,no...Mom didn't draw this. She had someone do it at the show where Sarina won her final points. Mom was talented however. She was a knitter, she crotched, and she was the most amazing ceramist I have ever seen!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I can put that on my resume!! I speak TWO languages... American and Canadian!! ound: Father's day is a great idea, but I don't know how long it takes to do a commissioned piece... I'm going to call today!! I may need some help deciding on a good photo to give to him... My sister had a portrait done of her three cats and she gave him a variety of pictures from which he chose a few different ones to use... I'm getting excited!!


Well, I am sure you have loads of great photos because we here have seen some of them. Let me know how it goes!!! I am excited now too!

I may call you tonight. I got some cute video of my brother-in-laws parents Shih Tzu talking to me. And I got some cute ones of Iris saying Mama. Guess whose help I need to do the photobucket thing again????Good thing my friends are smart!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Opps...sorry Arreau. I read it too fast. Just beautiful in any case! Your mother was still very talented!!
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Opps...sorry Arreau. I read it too fast. Just beautiful in any case! Your mother was still very talented!!
> _


Indeed!!! One day I will post some photos of her ceramics on the Off topic thread. In the meantime, I will be going through old photos soon, and will post pics of some of our old show dogs when I come across them! It is so cool to be able to look them up on PHR!! (I just got a scanner, and have never been able to do that before).


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

This is circa 1968. I believe her Daddy was Bibelot's Tall Dark and Handsome (Tramp) 
Wow, that goes way back... what a treasure that is!
To add to 'his' credits... he produced 53 champions in 9 countries! 
Yep, if she's his daughter... that is quite a treasure!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I went onto PHR and yes, Tall Dark and Handsome was her Daddy, and Lady Joan of Lowmont was her Mother. She was a lovely girl, but her greatest asset was her disposition.

I am very excited to now have a scanner. I am going to look through my Mom's old photos and post some awesome wins we had on threads here. We had a glorious girl, Bibelots Samantha Bewitched who we took to the William Penn Futurity in Pennsylvania, and she won the best brood bitch class. being shown with three of her offspring, and they won over other Standards, the minis and the toys. That was the highlight of our showing. The most wonderful experience for my Mom and I. And to hear Susan Fraser of Bibelot squealing all through the arena was a thrill!! Someone who did as much winning as she had, and I'll bet it was one of the highlights of her show career too. I cannot wait to share the old photos with all of you here!!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I cannot wait to share the old photos with all of you here!!![/QUOTE]

Oh thank you! I was going to 'beg' you to share more! I can't wait to see them too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! NO need to beg me to put up photos EVER!! I am a picture NUT (got that from my Mom!!) and love to share them!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am still learning about Standard lines, Kiara is from Bibelot lines. On her sire's side, her moms side is mostly pet lines sadly. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to give me a little tutoring on pedigree research? Here is My Kiara's 

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=370416


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SURE!! I am certain Desertreef and Cbrand and others would be happy to help you learn too.

I suggest on top of poodlepedigree, that you sign up for Poodle Health Registry. This is where you get all the health info in the background of your dog or one you may be looking at. When you first go on, it can seem overhwhelming, but the more youu use it (and ask questions here) the easier it becomes to follow.

Why don`t you start a new thread, and ask some questions and get the ball rolling??


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just thought I would add a photo of her that I found...pretty girl!!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, very pretty... just can't get over all that coat! 
I wonder how tall she was? If you ever come across the sizes of the dogs, way back then, I would be interested to know.
Thanks for posting another photo! How fun to go through your things!
Karen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She would have been about 24". All of our dogs were average size...no real peanuts and no giants. While I am going through the photos I just cannot believe that coat. When you are living through it you don't realize, but then you see the pictures and think "Oh my soul...how the heck did we do that???"

I found another photo of our girl Ch. Cherod's That's my Number (Bingo) who we just couldn't get the last point on her, so Susan showed her once, and BINGO, she got it!! I will post it next week. I am also looking for photos of me at seven with a stacked spoo, and it is hilarious the way I am gripping that poor dogs tail. I know I will find them, it just might not be for a while.

I am very glad you are enjjoying them Karen. There will be loads more coming.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She would have been about 24". All of our dogs were average size...no real peanuts and no giants. While I am going through the photos I just cannot believe that coat. When you are living through it you don't realize, but then you see the pictures and think "Oh my soul...how the heck did we do that???"

I found another photo of our girl Ch. Cherod's That's my Number (Bingo) who we just couldn't get the last point on her, so Susan showed her once, and BINGO, she got it!! I will post it next week. I am also looking for photos of me at seven with a stacked spoo, and it is hilarious the way I am gripping that poor dogs tail. I know I will find them, it just might not be for a while.

I am very glad you are enjoying them Karen. There will be loads more coming.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gee, you are finding some real treasures, aren't you? My daughter is an artist and is going to do a pic of one of my dogs for me, someday one of my grandchildren will be able to do just what your doing now. Love it that your mom kept all her show/poodle stuff, for you sake. 

That girl sure looks like she had one LOVELY face!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She had a gorgeous head and the most incredible temperament I have ever seen. We used to say we were surprised the way she'd get her bum going that she didn't jet propel herself right off the ground. She was a wee bit long in body, but apparently her other assets were enough the judges overlooked that little flaw. She was bred to a boy who lived with us who was nearly as wiggly (Bibelot Mind Your Manners) and my Grandma said when the pups were about to be whelped, she would come with a butterfly net to catch them. She figured their kids would come out bums going 90 miles an hour and might fly away!! 

Mom saved all of their ribbons, and you can trace their championships through the ribbons. It is cool. You see the name of the kennel club on a rosette, and it takes you back and you can nearly remember every detail about a particular show from so long ago.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful artwork!!! You guys have no idea how tempting it is for me to draw from some of the pix you post of your gorgeous poodles!

If I started picking favorite photos i would never finish....too many lovely dogs on this site!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Could you PM me and tell me what you would charge for a portrait of Betty-Jo and Jenny together from a photo?? Do you do your work in colour? Pastels? Watercolour? Oil? Thestars posted some gorgeous watercolours of Poos, and Plumcrazy went onto ebay and found the prints there VERY cheap. so we ordered 2 of red/apricot Poos and one of a silver for my office. I would love to have something on my wall of my own dogs.

This charcoal was done by an incredible woman who had a booth at most of the bigger shows. She was the only artist we were seeing at that time who totally cpatured the dog's expression, so it didn't end up a gorgeous picture of a stunning dog, but was indeed our girl. I would enjoy talking to you more about this!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

If anyone is looking for something more 'whimsical' and folksy with brighter colors, there is a young woman here that uses oils and they are very delightful. Not only are they 'inexpensive' but she donates the money to a local rescue group in town. She did one of my Addie... she saw her in blues and purples... it's really cute. The photo doesn't do it justice at all. It's pretty large too, which is hard to see from the photo.
I'll attach.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very pretty!! Does she do her paintings from pictures, or does she like her subjects to be there live and in person??


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

desertreef said:


> If anyone is looking for something more 'whimsical' and folksy with brighter colors, there is a young woman here that uses oils and they are very delightful. Not only are they 'inexpensive' but she donates the money to a local rescue group in town. She did one of my Addie... she saw her in blues and purples... it's really cute. The photo doesn't do it justice at all. It's pretty large too, which is hard to see from the photo.
> I'll attach.


Very pretty! Artsy and fun with a Western/Southwestern feel to it. I'm also curious if she'll work from photos.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, from a photo. I emailed her the photo of Addie I wanted her to use, and then she had me send some close ups of her face to capture her eyes... and obviously did with a lot of fun. 

I'm going to see if she has a website... she has other examples of dogs on her facebook page too. Some are 'serious' but I was wanting Addie in her happy mode... as we were playing.

If I find the info, I'll send it. She's a sweet girl... came out here to volunteer her time with Best Friends but now has become involved in our local rescue groups as well.

Karen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, please. I would love to get her info if you wouldn't mind. I have a huge office/puppy room that could use a lot more Poodley things on the walls!!


----------

